# Mode vidéo non reconnu



## PadawanMac (2 Janvier 2011)

Bjr,
J'ai téléchargé comme à l'accoutumée un podcast de CBS News mais je ne peux pas lire la vidéo. "Le format vidéo n'est pas reconnu" selon mon iPhone et je comprend pas pourquoi subitement.

Quelle peut en être la cause d'après vous ?

A+


----------



## PadawanMac (3 Janvier 2011)

Pas d'idée ? J'ai télécharger le podcast par mon Mac ou direct depuis l'iPhone, c'est le même souci. C'est comme si le format vidéo avait changé :mouais:

A+


----------



## arbaot (4 Janvier 2011)

dans iTunes regarde les infos du fichier / onglet Résumé

compare avec les éditions précédente


----------



## PadawanMac (5 Janvier 2011)

Malheureusement j'ai supprimé les éditions précédentes... Je comprend pas. La seule explication que je vois c'est que l'extention du fichier ait changé. Là, c'est un fichier au format MPEG-4.

A+


----------



## arbaot (5 Janvier 2011)

dans itunes si tu clique droit sur le titre du podcast tu peut : Afficher les épisodes disponibles
et donc peut-être retelecharger un épisode précèdent


----------



## PadawanMac (7 Janvier 2011)

Je ne savais pas merci de ta remarque je vais regarder ça et essayer de savoir prkoi ça ne fonctionne plus.

A+


----------



## PadawanMac (10 Janvier 2011)

Bon, les anciens titres que j'avais téléchargé et qui fonctionnaient ne sont plus dispo. Vrai que y'a un bout de temps... Maintenant, depuis la dernière synchro ce podcast n'est tout simplement plus copié sur l'iPhone !?

On dirait que le podcast n'est plus compatible avec la version de mon iPhone (3.1.3) ?!

A+


----------

